
Code Reviews Don’t Work: A Better Way to Create Software - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/code-reviews-dont-work-heres-a-better-idea-fas3225
======
drKarl
The author clearly hasn't used Github/Bitbucket/Gitlab/Gitea/Gogs/Gitbucket
for code reviews on a PR.

I agree, meetings for a code review are a waste of time.

The benefits he mentions about GitKraken (do reviews on your own time, color
coded, context), are all part of the PR code review process in any of those
tools, but in GitKraken you can't leave comments on any line and on any of
those tools you can.

Also, in addition to review every commit on the PR, on those tools you can
also see a unified diff, which saves you from reviewing a commit that has a
change that is changed again on subsequent commits.

Also, on a PR on any of these tools, any new commits adressing code reviews
will update the PR and you can easily see only the new changes.

Also, using these tools we can trigger a CI build when a PR is created/updated
or merged and so have feedback with tests.

Also we can disable merge unless build is passing and/or there's a minimum
number of approvals on the PR.

There's more advanced features but only those show that using those tools for
cide review of a PR is the way to go.

